# My newest family member!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I am the proud owner of a crested gecko! Little guy lives in a live terrarium with real plants and everything. I had a blast building it. No name as of yet. He/She cannot be sexed this young without equipment I don't have. SO anyone have any good unisex names? The picture below does not even come close to his color when he is fired up. He is nearly pure black and orange/red. Perfect October colors.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't have any unisex names but I am so jellous, I've wanted one for a while now. My brother had one it was awesome!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm excited. I've only had him for a night now so no handling for a week or two... :shock: I will be strong!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

_ I look forward to hearing more stories and seeing more pictures of your new family member!_


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Holy potatoes your terrarium is gorgeous! I love that you used live plants!

I can't think of any names, but I found this list of unisex names (some of them are questionable though haha):

http://www.20000-names.com/androgynous_names_unisex_names_02.htm

Please update us when you're able to handle him/her


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you for the list! I'll be sure to check it out. I'm trying to stick with current theme for little animals which seems to be naming them after nouns, like Rose or Winter. I've liked a few. Granite, right now, is the top contender. I think I'll know more about him when he starts to settle in. 

I've already seen him eat which is good because they can go on hunger strikes when first moved into a new setting. He's a little hider, loves being smashed between two leaves. 

Interesting fact, like hedgehogs, there are more boys hatched in every clutch than girls. So for now, the he pronoun sticks. :grin:


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Congratulations on your new scale baby


----------



## SarahH (Aug 5, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Thank you for the list! I'll be sure to check it out. I'm trying to stick with current theme for little animals which seems to be naming them after nouns, like Rose or Winter. I've liked a few. Granite, right now, is the top contender. I think I'll know more about him when he starts to settle in.


Onyx? Kuro (Japanese for charcoal)? Topaz (for the orange colour)?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

We talked about Onyx but it sounded to masculine to me. I mean, what if he is a female? Topaz I like! Definitely a contender now. I'm hoping that one day the name will just feel right.

I haven't had this hard of a time naming something since I named Penny. It took about month for it to feel right for her.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

ohh congrats on the new one!


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't have any name suggestions, unfortunately, but I LOVE the terrarium. I really do need to revamp my baby's, she's getting a little bored of it all. I bet he's super bright after he sheds, I know the colours change depending on that


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Still haven't gotten him out yet but I have been able to snap some pictures of him in his terrarium. Only 7 days to go!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Will you please quit posting awesome pictures of him, your still making me jellous! I want one so bad!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mind me asking what is holding you back?


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, the thing is nobody likes them but me . My girlfriend thinks they are gross and my daughter doesn't find things like that amusing. I figured if we have another pet in the house it should be something we all can enjoy. 

My brother has some setups I could use and I almost took these little guys in the other day but talked myself out of it. I should of just came home and surprised everyone:lol: (I would need to do more research on them anyways)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Frog butts! Those are some pretty ones too.

The great thing about geckos is that their terrariums can pretty much be work of arts. You can make a living garden which is super cool and looks very nice anywhere. So even if no one likes them, their habitat alone can be something everyone enjoys. :-D

If you want to learn more and do some research here are few websites that I use/d a lot.

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/

http://www.moonvalleyreptiles.com/

http://www.jbscresties.com/

Be careful though. Once I started researching I knew I had to have one these little guys. :lol:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the links!!
I got trapped off reading the first one for about hour and half. No wonder I cant get any work done.... Shhh don't tell anyone :lol:

And your right about terrariums being a work of art, yours is beautiful. I would love to have something like that on display in my house and I will sooner than later.:grin:


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

He has a name!! Harvest the Crested Gecko.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I got to hold him today and when I did he got all fired up! I can't believe how dark he is. Also, you can see how little he is. Weighs only 6 grams.

Can you imagine if hedgehogs changed colors when stressed? Hehehe:lol:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

That's Incredible, I can't believe how dark he got!! 
So is Harvest a baby? Or do you know about what age? I'm just curious.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

He's a juvenile. Not sure of his age. He could be anywhere from 3 months to a year. They take about 18 months to 2 years to reach maturity. Normally somewhere over 40 grams. I'm going with 6 months old since that's a good average for his weight. 

Babies are normally between 1.5 and 2 grams. Like hedgehogs it's best to wait 6 weeks before purchasing a hatchling to make sure they are eating and healthy.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Cute gecko! I have one too. Got him when he was about one month old, such a tiny baby. Mine's named Smaug (and I'm not sure either if its a girl or a boy  )


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you! I follow your blog and saw him/her on there. He's a gorgeous one for sure.


----------

